# Directv R15 and a Panasonic DMR-E75V HDD/DVD recorder



## Burton835 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, this has become rocket surgery getting this to work.
If someone can help I would really appreciate it.
Objective: Record anything to the Panasonic from the R15, without the message Copyright material cannot copy.

Setup:
R15 - OUT (1) to video 1 of Sony Wega.
R15 - OUT (2) to Panasonic IN3
Panasonic DMR-E75V - OUT - component to Video 4 on Sony Wega.

I have everything setup and can view programs from the R15 while on Video 4 on TV.

When I try to play and recorded on the R15 and then go to the Panasonic and press Record (doesnt matter if HDD or DVD) it has a message that says Copyrighted material cannot copy.
If I select a local news channel (NBC/CBS etc) and I get the same thing. Every channel is showing copyright material.

Is this the case? Is everything copyrighted?
I called Directv and they tell me its a Panasonic problem.
Panasonic tells me its a Directv problem.

Has anyone else run into this besided myself?

Thanks....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have recorded many of things from the R15 to my Camcorder (which does detect CopyWrited signals)

Seriously though, do try to reboot the unit.
There have been several people that have reported the same issue and a reboot of the R15 corrects it.


----------



## jpsage (May 27, 2006)

I suggest that if you have one of those old fashioned VCRs and a commercial movie laying around that you take the output of the tape player into your DVD recorder. I think that you will find the same problem. I suspect that macrovision copy protection is stopping you from capturing the video. If I get time I will power up my old pc with and ATI AIW card in it and try to record R15 data. If macrovision is present the AIW will record it will a big blue stripe going through the middle.


----------



## Burton835 (May 30, 2006)

I feel like such the idiot. I rebooted the r15 and everything works. WOW, I only spent 4 days trying to figure this out. A little heads up on Panasonic. The tech support is terrible. Considering that they have so much info on making their units work with DTV recvs. They had no information for me or help. I am so glad that I found this forum, it is top notch. One reply and I have the right answer. Thanks for all the help, my blood pressure appreciated it as well.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Burton835 said:


> I feel like such the idiot. I rebooted the r15 and everything works. WOW, I only spent 4 days trying to figure this out. A little heads up on Panasonic. The tech support is terrible. Considering that they have so much info on making their units work with DTV recvs. They had no information for me or help. I am so glad that I found this forum, it is top notch. One reply and I have the right answer. Thanks for all the help, my blood pressure appreciated it as well.


Don't kick yourself! If the R15 was working properly in the first place you never would have had to go to all that trouble.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Don't kick yourself! If the R15 was working properly in the first place you never would have had to go to all that trouble.


The R15 works fine so far. It's probably just a "feature."


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> The R15 works fine so far. It's probably just a "feature."


Yet to be documented! :lol:


----------

